# CWC Roadmaster



## pedal_junky

Finally got this one painted. Repop springer fork, half inch pitch drive train. Hunting a few more things to complete it. Nice Greenway cruiser build.


----------



## rustjunkie

nice! What crank set is that?


----------



## pedal_junky

Pulled them from my 87 Trek 400, Sakae.


----------



## pedal_junky

Found a nice badge.



Bottom bracket, crankset installed.



Waiting on a chain and a couple other details.


----------



## the tinker

Turned out real nice! I like the rim color. Is that considered orange or a red?


----------



## pedal_junky

the tinker said:


> Turned out real nice! I like the rim color. Is that considered orange or a red?



Thanks Tinker. It's Home Depot orange.


----------



## the tinker

pedal_junky said:


> Thanks Tinker. It's Home Depot orange.




Hey Frank, really like your choice for the rim color. I was in home depot 3 times today buying stuff for my daughter's fixer upper home. Every time I see something done to a bike that I really like I write the idea down in a notebook or make a photo copy of it and place in a folder I have called"future plans". Your wheel color will be in that book. looks great.


----------



## pedal_junky

the tinker said:


> Hey Frank, really like your choice for the rim color. I was in home depot 3 times today buying stuff for my daughter's fixer upper home. Every time I see something done to a bike that I really like I write the idea down in a notebook or make a photo copy of it and place in a folder I have called"future plans". Your wheel color will be in that book. looks great.





Haha, thanks Tinker! Actually had these wheels sitting around for a while, so decided to do something with them. Along with the light green Schwinn paint I had from my Panther project.


----------



## pedal_junky

Topped off this project with a beautiful Mesinger resto from Scott aka Rustjunkie.



Had some issues with the three piece set up, so went with a skip tooth drive. 







And the orange Oury grips were cool, but got dirty too quick. Grip Wells instead.


----------



## squeedals

Never thought I would be into customs.......but right now, I'm doing a very mild custom 41 Roadmaster/ Whizzer. Like your color choices.......mine will be a black frame and yellow components ( fenders, tank, chain guard, headlight) Pictures to follow soon in the motorized thread. 


Don


----------



## BLWNMNY

Nice job Frank! Looks Great, Can we see a shot of the complete bike after the few changes?


----------



## pedal_junky

BLWNMNY said:


> Nice job Frank! Looks Great, Can we see a shot of the complete bike after the few changes?



Here's one before the grip swap.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan

This bike looks great. I bet it would look neat with a whizzer engine kit.


----------



## pedal_junky




----------



## ratina

What issues did you have with the bottom bracket? I'm planning a 3 piece conversion on a CWC frame as well.


----------



## pedal_junky

ratina said:


> What issues did you have with the bottom bracket? I'm planning a 3 piece conversion on a CWC frame as well.




Hello Ratina,
  Had a clearance issue with the drive side crank arm. Didn't really put any effort in to solving the issue, and went with the traditional skip tooth drive.


----------



## COB

Great look!


----------



## runningbarre

Man that is awesome. Does it ride as well as it looks?  I am slightly jealous


----------



## pedal_junky

runningbarre said:


> Man that is awesome. Does it ride as well as it looks?  I am slightly jealous



Thanks. Yes sir, rides very well.


----------



## Robertriley

Great job on the colors!


----------



## pedal_junky

As much as I liked the orange set, decided to try something different. ND blackout hubs, stainless spokes, and Velocity Blunts. Amazing difference in the rim weight. A bit more responsive to the pedals now.


----------



## Freqman1

This is the first time I saw this thread and it was interesting to see the iterations. Good move on the grips. About the only thing I might do to trick it out a little more is do the badge in custom colors complimentary to the bike. Maybe we'll see you on a Coaster ride yet this year! V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave

Super nice seat man, whole bike looks great!  Velocity hoops are awesome as well....probably bend the frame before you bend the wheelset


----------



## pedal_junky

CrazyDave said:


> Super nice seat man, whole bike looks great!  Velocity hoops are awesome as well....probably bend the frame before you bend the wheelset



Thanks Dave, that's a Rustjunkie seat, superb job in every aspect. This is my first set of Velocity wheels in 26", I really like them.


----------



## CrazyDave

pedal_junky said:


> Thanks Dave, that's a Rustjunkie seat, superb job in every aspect. This is my first set of Velocity wheels in 26", I really like them.



Does that mean you have a have a fat blunt wheel set now?! LOL! Sounds awesome!


----------



## pedal_junky

Freqman1 said:


> This is the first time I saw this thread and it was interesting to see the iterations. Good move on the grips. About the only thing I might do to trick it out a little more is do the badge in custom colors complimentary to the bike. Maybe we'll see you on a Coaster ride yet this year! V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, good idea on the badge too. I need a job that has weekends off. Trying to prioritize the order which bike I'll ride now.


----------



## mazdaflyer

Nice looking bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtis Washington

Wild colors.......


----------

